# Avi's?



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats happened to the avi size on upload?

I used to be able to upload any pic i wanted but now everytime i do it says it needs to be a dimension on 500 x 500 which seems small?

It doesnt even let me upload my current avi picture into the system?

Something must of changed


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

cant update mine either..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I smell something fishy....


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant get a pic up either


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i tried yesterday about 8 times and every time it said the pic was the wrong size so i got annoyed and smashed a cup


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

andy said:


> i tried yesterday about 8 times and every time it said the pic was the wrong size so i got annoyed and smashed a cup


Running Tren mate? :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

andy said:


> i tried yesterday about 8 times and every time it said the pic was the wrong size so i got annoyed and smashed a cup


You'll never get massive smashing cups lol. You need to be smashing doors or walls at least


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

andy said:


> i tried yesterday about 8 times and every time it said the pic was the wrong size so i got annoyed and smashed a cup


Ahh the old smash the cup cos of stupid avi... weve all been there

I believe there must be some reps for recognising this LORIAN...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's an issue at the moment with uploading images.

I haven't been able to fix it today but will be upgrading several things throughout tomorrow and Friday which should solve it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This should now be fixed.

Let me know if you still have an issue.


----------

